

Router that anonymises Internet activity raises $300,000 on Kickstarter - pyre
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/14/anonabox-router-anonymous-kicktstarter-privacy-internet-activity#comments

======
pyre
Apparently they haven't designed it from scratch:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2j8kyo/tor_route...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2j8kyo/tor_router_raises_300000_on_kickstarter_in_48/cl9irll)

